# Barbadensis Miller



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

my girlfriend picked up a gallon of aloe vera and im wondering if it would be good to add some to my saltwater tanks to heal up damaged fins its called georges %100 aloe vera fractionally distilled liquid no preservatives or additives?


----------

